# Aargh! Gained a kilo!



## Mark Parrott (Aug 26, 2016)

Weighed myself this morning & I've put on a kilo (2.2lb)! Very miffed. Haven't changed my diet. Still within BMI limits, just.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2016)

My weight can fluctuate by as much as a kilo on a day-to-day basis - don't panic Mark!   Probably toned muscle


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 26, 2016)

you wouldn't notice a kilo on me ...


----------



## Owen (Aug 26, 2016)

Jonsi said:


> you wouldn't notice a kilo on me ...


In my case it is called potential muscle


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 26, 2016)

Think water retention, I find that it's very common if I have a more carby day than usual


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 26, 2016)

I'll have it.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 26, 2016)

It bugs me that at the Dr.'s I have to use their scales rather than them take my word for it...... Though I'm not about to go down the route of stripping to my birthday suit & proclaiming "There, see.... I _am_ 170lb!!!" particularly as the scales are in the corridor


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 26, 2016)

The span of my weight variance is about 1.5kg, so just under a kilo either way.  I could now even tell you what I will be next day, simply depending upon what I have eaten.  I'll be on up tomorrow as I've just eaten my body weight in brocolli.  

On that basis I call my weight utterly stable.

Retaining or losing can depend of what we've eaten, any dehydration and a million and one other thing that doesn't mean actually gaining fat.  I found watching my body composition on the body monitoring scales fascinating along the way.  Anyone; especially anyone looking to change their weight or body composition, who can stretch to a decent set of this style of scale, is likely to learn a fair bit


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 27, 2016)

My scales are suppose to show percentage of body fat, but I think that function is broken.


----------



## Owen (Aug 27, 2016)

I have speaking scales, all they do its complain


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 27, 2016)

My speaking scales just say "Gerroff!", "one at a time please, One at a time" and "No Coach Parties!"


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 27, 2016)

Ooh...it's annoying when that happens.  It's not so bad if you feel you deserve it, but when you've been 'good' it's the last thing you need.  I was moaning the other day because my scales gave me an extra 6lb one morning.  Bah!


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 28, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> My scales are suppose to show percentage of body fat, but I think that function is broken.



I don't know which scales you have, but mine can work in two ways.

If I turn them on, and step on, they will calculate my weight only.  To do this, I don't have to select my personal profile, if I don't want to.  This is what I do most mornings.

Alternatively, I can turn them on, select my personal profile on the hand grasp/display unit.  I then step on, and hold the hand grasps in front of my body until it finishes it's measurements; at which time it will display my weight.  I can then scroll through the other measurements for fat, muscle, visceral fat and BRM.

I only use the latter about once a week, just to keep an eye on the visceral fat score.  If that starts drifting, I will have to consider I would tackle that somewhat important stat.

Mark - Erm,............ Have you read the instructions for your scales?








OK.  I'll get my coat.


----------



## Radders (Aug 28, 2016)

I bought a body fat analyser from Lloyd's chemist but I don't trust it. I think it just does a calculation based on weight, height, age etc because when I lost weight its readings were always consistent with 100% of the weight loss being fat. Since I was doing lots of exercise I am sure I must have increased muscle but it didn't register.
How can a scale tell you visceral fat as opposed to the other sort?


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 28, 2016)

Radders said:


> I bought a body fat analyser from Lloyd's chemist but I don't trust it. I think it just does a calculation based on weight, height, age etc because when I lost weight its readings were always consistent with 100% of the weight loss being fat. Since I was doing lots of exercise I am sure I must have increased muscle but it didn't register.
> How can a scale tell you visceral fat as opposed to the other sort?



It's supposedly by electrical impedance; hence the hand grasps, to "measure" from more locations than just the feet.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 29, 2016)

I did read the instructions many years ago when I bought it. Mine uses electrical impedance through feet only, but the top of the scales keeps falling off, so think it's got damaged somehow.  Just shows an error.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice try Mark, but you're a bloke and we _all _know that blokes don't read instruction manuals...they just 'wing it'


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 29, 2016)

I must admit to only reffering to instruction manuals as a last resort.


----------



## Jonsi (Aug 29, 2016)

Radders said:


> I bought a body fat analyser from Lloyd's chemist but I don't trust it.



Mrs Jonsi is my body fat analyser.... She looks at my body and says '_boy, are you fat!_' 
Does that count?


----------



## Radders (Aug 29, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> It's supposedly by electrical impedance; hence the hand grasps, to "measure" from more locations than just the feet.


I just don't see how visceral fat would be any different from the other sort in terms of the electrical path between your hands and feet?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 29, 2016)

Had a look at my scales. Because the top plate has broken away from the base, there is no electrical contact between the top & bottom. I tried holding it down, but no luck. I think a new set of scales is in order.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Had a look at my scales. Because the top plate has broken away from the base, there is no electrical contact between the top & bottom. I tried holding it down, but no luck. I think a new set of scales is in order.


I have a set of these - don't forget also that you can claim back VAT on these sorts of things - I wrote a post about reclaiming VAT from Amazon, will dig it out.

ETA: here it is:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...ical-related-stuff-you-buy-from-amazon.54021/


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 29, 2016)

Mine are the bigger bbrother/sister to those @Northerner .  These:  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-BF51...1472481627&sr=8-1&keywords=omron+scales+bf511


@Mark Parrott :  I know you like a deal, so these might be worth a punt?  You never know, bearing in mind where I think you are, you might even be able to save another £9 by picking them up, and save the seller the hassle of boxing them up?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omron-BF5...836776?hash=item1a1a3517a8:g:1c8AAOSwZVlXvylc

I might be inclined to make him an offer right now, in the hope he might close the auction early.  There's just overer a day to go and no bids thus far.

Bargain!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 29, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Mine are the bigger bbrother/sister to those @Northerner .  These:  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-BF51...1472481627&sr=8-1&keywords=omron+scales+bf511
> 
> 
> @Mark Parrott :  I know you like a deal, so these might be worth a punt?  You never know, bearing in mind where I think you are, you might even be able to save another £9 by picking them up, and save the seller the hassle of boxing them up?
> ...


Thanks, AndBreathe.  Looks amazing!  I've contacted him with an offer, just waiting for reply.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 30, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> Thanks, AndBreathe.  Looks amazing!  I've contacted him with an offer, just waiting for reply.



Fingers crossed for you.  I have them on watch, just out of curiosity, but I promise I won't bid at the last minute!

Do you use a sniper programme, like Ezsniper?  It works pretty well.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 30, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Mine are the bigger bbrother/sister to those @Northerner .  These:  https://www.amazon.co.uk/Omron-BF51...1472481627&sr=8-1&keywords=omron+scales+bf511
> 
> 
> @Mark Parrott :  I know you like a deal, so these might be worth a punt?  You never know, bearing in mind where I think you are, you might even be able to save another £9 by picking them up, and save the seller the hassle of boxing them up?
> ...


I clicked on the link fully expecting one of these:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172316510139?rmvSB=true

I was convinced your text was just there to lure AndBreathe into a false sense of security.  Teehee


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 30, 2016)

Well?  Well?  Did you win that one @Mark Parrott ?  If you did that was a stonking price!  I think the last Used ones I saw go on eBay went for over £30.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 30, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Well?  Well?  Did you win that one @Mark Parrott ?  If you did that was a stonking price!  I think the last Used ones I saw go on eBay went for over £30.


I want to know too!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 30, 2016)

No, I missed it.  I was out today & didn't get home until 7pm & forgot all about it.  It went for £17.02.  I offered them £20 & asked if I could pick them up but got no reply.


----------



## Martin Canty (Aug 30, 2016)

There still is Marsbartoastie's  set of scales....


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 31, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> No, I missed it.  I was out today & didn't get home until 7pm & forgot all about it.  It went for £17.02.  I offered them £20 & asked if I could pick them up but got no reply.



Shame he didn't respond.

Ezsniper bids at the last second for you.  You put in your max bid, but it only bids what it needs to.  It bids in the dying seconds, so is invisible to the seller or anyone else.

You load your eZsniper account with c$10 (US) and it costs something like 10c (US cents), per successful bid.  No winning bid, no fee.  You can go out and forget about it.  I think they do an introductory offer.

Assuming you win the auction, you pay eBay in the usual way, and move onto the next thing.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Aug 31, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Shame he didn't respond.
> 
> Ezsniper bids at the last second for you.  You put in your max bid, but it only bids what it needs to.  It bids in the dying seconds, so is invisible to the seller or anyone else.
> 
> ...


I use Gixen.  It does the same thing and is completely free to use.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 31, 2016)

I'll look into that.  Thanks.


----------



## AndBreathe (Aug 31, 2016)

@Mark Parrott - There are a couple of sets of Northerner's scales on at the moment, starting at £10.00.  I can't recall the differences in models, but the Omron site is pretty good for features.


----------

